# Flynn for Commish??



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A damn shame...

*State Public Safety secretary considered for Boston police commissioner*
Tuesday December 16, 2003
BOSTON (AP) A search committee has eyed state Public Safety Secretary Edward A. Flynn as one of roughly 10 potential candidates to fill the vacant position of Boston Police commissioner, according to a published report.

Flynn has not applied for the post, but could be on the short list of three finalists submitted to Mayor Thomas M. Menino by the eight-member panel, two search committee members told The Boston Globe on the condition of anonymity.

Flynn has worked as an unpaid consultant to the search committee, but his work led some of the committee to think that Flynn should be considered for the job.

The job will take on a national profile in July when the Democratic National Convention comes to Boston. City police are coordinating security efforts in conjunction with the U.S. Secret Service.

Flynn issued a statement on Monday in which he said he has not applied for the job.

``His main focus continues to be on bringing much-needed change to the Executive Office of Public Safety and its agencies,'' deputy chief of staff Christine Cole said.

The search committee is scheduled to meet twice this week to narrow the list of candidates to three to be submitted to Menino, who will then interview the finalists.

The position became available after former Commissioner Paul Evans accepted the job of leading Britain's Police Standards Unit. Evans held the post for a decade.

Interim commissioner and Superintendent-in-Chief James Hussey, Superintendent Robert Dunford, Superintendent Paul Joyce, and Capt. James Claiborne, head of the department's East Boston district, are the internal candidates in the running for the job.

Kathleen O'Toole, a former state public safety secretary, Lowell Police Superintendent Edward Davis, and at least two police officials from out of state are also being considered, according to search committee members.

MBTA Police Chief Joseph Carter was also considered a candidate, but has withdrawn his name from consideration, search committee insiders said.

Former U.S. Attorney Wayne Budd, who heads the search committee, did not return calls from the Globe.

Menino said he does not meddle in the search committee's work and was not aware of any talk concerning Flynn, but expressed confidence in the committee's ability to identify top candidates.

``There's a group of names that are in there and I think the committee personally is going through the list of applicants for the commissioner's job,'' Menino said.

Flynn, a former police chief in Chelsea and Braintree who was appointed by Gov. Mitt Romney, has overhauled the Office of Public Safety this month, including ousting former Correction Commissioner Michael T. Maloney.

Maloney was heavily criticized after defrocked priest John J. Geoghan was killed in prison, allegedly by a fellow inmate.

(Copyright 2003 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Now who is going to cover up for Romney when he _____ up!!!!

Post edited by BartPD


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Hopefully they won't make the same mistakes they made in the past and hire an outsider. Someone that has no concept about the city of Boston and their neighborhoods. And to have someone who does not understand or has dealt with first hand what the BPD officers have to deal with in different neighborhoods. Since all outsiders who were appointed did not do well in the Boston Police.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thank God he decided to stay. Flynn is a good guy and very smart. I knew him from Braintree and I can't wait to see him again and give him some of my recommendations! :twisted:


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

Flynn is a Bratton wannabee, and is an idiot. Been there talked to him looks right past you saying what you want to hear..... I know a lot of good cops and let me tell you Flynn is not a cop.... Just aske the Chelsea Union President that he wanted placed under arrest for sticking up for his patrolmen.. True story


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like Kathleen O'Toole might get the job. SHe had a long and lustrious career and making her the first female Boston Police Commissioner would be a bonus for Menino.


----------

